

The Dawning Age of Mind-Reading Machines - gruseom
http://www.spiegel.de/international/zeitgeist/0,1518,644296,00.html

======
onreact-com
No need for torture anymore. Just plug the terrorist suspects to the mind
reader. How dystopian.

